# Come One Come All To Central Pa Richfield Big Race!



## knoxvillerocco (Dec 8, 2007)

There is a carpet road course race on January 19th at the Richfield Raceway. Were located in central PA We will have 1/10th scale touring car and stadium truck. Plus 1/12th. In touring car we will have stock and 19 turn. With an option of open Mod if there is enough interest. Stadium truck runs 15 turn. We run brushless and brushed. NO USE OF TIRE TRACTION COMPOUND! But you wont need it It's high bite carpet! Please email me or call to pre-register. There will be prizes, food and fun. [email protected] 717-512-6167

www.richfieldracers.com
BRING IT, DON'T SING IT!


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's hoping that there's going to be 1/12 there running stock. Weather permitting I plan on making the trip for this one.


----------



## knoxvillerocco (Dec 8, 2007)

up to top!


----------



## knoxvillerocco (Dec 8, 2007)

UP UP Its this weekend! And now there is 10th scale oval! BIG TRACK!!


----------

